# Kandel Uphillrennen in Waldkirch bei Freiburg



## Duke Lion (8. September 2006)

Termin:		Samstag, den 14. Oktober 2006

Start: 			14.00 Uhr

Treffpunkt: 		13.30 Uhr Anmeldung und Startnummernausgabe
			Wanderparkplatz Gasthaus Altersbach 

Fahrstrecke:	Start:	 Gasthaus Altersbach
Ziel:	 Kandel-Passhöhe Bergwachthütte

Altersbach - Rotwasserweg - Unterer Heimeckschlagweg  Saubergweg - Siensbacher Kandelstraße - Schöneichelehütte- Sattelweg-Schindelbergstraße - Kandel- Bergwachthütte

Länge:		ca. 11,5 km

Höhendifferenz:	ca. 800 Hm

Teilnehmer:		Mitglieder des SC-Kandel e.V.
			Gäste aus den umliegenden Vereinen und Gemeinden.

Siegerehrung:	ab ca.: 17.30 Uhr im Gasthaus Altersbach
			Die Tagessieger erhalten den SC-Kandel Bike-Cup Wanderpokal
			Die gruppenschnellsten erhalten ebenfalls Preise.

Gruppen:		Jugend 16/18
			Herren/Damen 20/30 
			Herren/Damen 40
			Herren/Damen 50
			Herren/Damen 60

Wäschetransport:	ein Fahrzeug für Kleidertransport steht zur Verfügung.

Teilnahmegebühr:	 5,-

Kinder-und 		Gleichzeitig findet ein Kinder- und Jugendrennen mit
Jugend Bike-Cup	Start und Ziel auf dem Kandel statt.
			Start: 14.00 Uhr, Nähe Bergwachthütte

Voranmeldung 
und Information: 	Gerold Scherer Tel.: 07681-24057 oder per E-Mail: [email protected]


_Schönes, kleines Rennen zum zweiten Mal auf der neuen Route. Kann ich jedem aus der Gegend nur empfehlen! Anbei das Höhenprofil.

Gruß,

Jörg_


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (14. September 2006)

Duke Lion schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes, kleines Rennen zum zweiten Mal auf der neuen Route. Kann ich jedem aus der Gegend nur empfehlen! Anbei das Höhenprofil.



Ja, ich möchte es auch jedem empfehlen. Es lohnt sich wirklich! 
Freu mich schon sehr drauf !!  

Grüße an alle 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke Lion (21. September 2006)

Nochmal der Aufruf an alle: Unbedingt dabei sein! Der Veranstalter gibt sich wirklich Mühe mit begrenzten Mitteln ein schönes Rennen auf die Beine zu stellen (auch gegen alle Wiedrigkeiten seitens der Gemeinde, etc.)

Diel letzten Jahre waren wir immer nur etwas mehr als 20 Leute, wäre toll die 50 zu knacken!


----------



## waldman (22. September 2006)

prinzipiell fahr ich gern bei rennen mit.
einzig die disziplin uphill gefällt mir nicht so  
könnts ja auch mal ein downhill oder freeride rennen veranstalten. da bin ich als erster angemeldet


----------



## blackforest (22. September 2006)

Ich wär für ein Salami-Rennen, gibts in Italien. Ein ccler bringt ne Salami hoch, der Dh/fr fahrer bringt sie wieder runter. Die Salami die als erstes unten ist hat gewonnen. 

Bin leider auch kein Uphillrennfahrer.


----------



## Mat203 (29. September 2006)

Falls es keine katzen hageln sollte, dann bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich au dabei


----------



## Duke Lion (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Hier ein kleines Update zum bevorstehenden Rennen: Dieses Jahr werden erstmals Lizenzfahrer gesondert gewertet.

Gruß,

Jörg


----------



## Duke Lion (5. Oktober 2006)

Habe gerade die Info vom Veranstalter bekommen:

Biser gerade mal 15 Voranmeldungen!

Was ist denn los Leute? Ich hoffe es finden sich noch mehr Teilnehmer, ich denke nicht dass es das Rennen weiter geben wird wenn wie letztes Jahr nur 20 Leute am Start stehen...


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (5. Oktober 2006)

Duke Lion schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Info vom Veranstalter bekommen:
> Biser gerade mal 15 Voranmeldungen!



Oh, ist wirklich arg wenig!



			
				Duke Lion schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn los Leute? Ich hoffe es finden sich noch mehr Teilnehmer, ich denke nicht dass es das Rennen weiter geben wird wenn wie letztes Jahr nur 20 Leute am Start stehen...



ich hoffe auch sehr!! dass es noch deutlich mehr werden, denn es gibt (soviel ich weiß) im ganzen Jahr! nurnoch 1 weiteres Uphill-Rennen im Umkreis von ca. 30-50 Km rund um Freiburg!

Grüße


----------



## kopfnikka67 (6. Oktober 2006)

Von meiner Seite aus kann ich nur sagen, das ich mit mir selbst noch ringe teilzunehmen. 
Ich selbst finde den Zeitpunkt etwas spät gewählt. 
Sicher sucht man einen Zeitpunkt, an dem nix anderes ist ausser diesem einen Race. 
Wäre Frühjahr (da strotzen alle noch vor Tatendrang und sind heiß auf Rennen) vielleicht nicht besser?
Ich habe für mich festgestellt, das diese "kleineren" Rennen eine super Abwechslung im Frühjahrstraining sind.
Siehe Teilnehmerzahl Elzach 2005( früher Termin, dazu ein paar klasse Biker) und Elzach 2006( späterer Termin und Kirchzarten kam noch dazu)
Jetzt ist doch bei den meisten die Akkus leer und gegen Ende des Jahres mag man das Wetter gerne als Vorwand nehmen die Füße hochzulegen.
Denke mal das viele so denken und andere davon gar nix wissen. 
Habe viel Mundpropaganda bei meinen Kumpels gemacht, vielleicht überzeug ich doch noch einen mit mir hinzufahren.
Seit Furtwangen ist bei mir so gut wie tote Hose und nachdem ich das hier so alles durchlese kommt ein kribbeln in mir hoch und steigert den Drang mich am 14. aufs Bike zu schwingen und mich von Euch vermöbeln zu lassen


----------



## Duke Lion (6. Oktober 2006)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Ich selbst finde den Zeitpunkt etwas spät gewählt.
> Sicher sucht man einen Zeitpunkt, an dem nix anderes ist ausser diesem einen Race.
> Wäre Frühjahr (da strotzen alle noch vor Tatendrang und sind heiß auf Rennen) vielleicht nicht besser?
> Siehe Teilnehmerzahl Elzach 2005( früher Termin, dazu ein paar klasse Biker) und Elzach 2006( späterer Termin und Kirchzarten kam noch dazu)
> ...



Gebe ich dir völlig Recht was den Zeitpunkt angeht. Das Rennen wird ja vom lokalen Ski-Club ausgerichtet, und für die Jungs und Mädels ist nunmal jetzt die Zeit der Saisonvorbereitung in vollem Gange. Frühjahr würde insovern garkeinen Sinn für die machen...

Dass die Akkus leer sind nach der langen Saison kann ich mir vorstellen, aber es sind ja nur ganz kurze 10,4 km (nach meinem Tacho)  !
Die letzten beiden Jahre sind wir jeweils in sonnigem Herbstwetter hochgefahren...

Wäre toll wenn du ein paar deiner Kumpels und dich selbst motivierten könntest, der Veranstalter würde sich sicher freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzw.biker (6. Oktober 2006)

Hi



kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Habe viel Mundpropaganda bei meinen Kumpels gemacht, vielleicht überzeug ich doch noch einen mit mir hinzufahren.



Ja, wär echt cool wenn du noch welche von deinen Kumpels überzeugen könntest! 



			
				kopfnikka67 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit Furtwangen ist bei mir so gut wie tote Hose und nachdem ich das hier so alles durchlese kommt ein kribbeln in mir hoch und steigert den Drang mich am 14. aufs Bike zu schwingen und mich von Euch vermöbeln zu lassen



Ja genau, gib dem Drang nach und fahr am 14. mit !!!  

Danach kannst du ja dann Saisonpause machen!  

Es ist ja keine Marathonstrecke, sondern es sind nur um die 11 Km. 

Und du hast keine weite Anfahrt, ein weiterer Vorteil.  



Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## kopfnikka67 (13. Oktober 2006)

So ich werde morgen starten 
Bin zwar nicht fit( soll keine Ausrede sein ),  habe einfach Bock auf ne ordentliche Treterei.
Fahre eventuell 12h40 mit dem Zug nach Waldkirch. 
Weis ich eigentlich nur es gehts Richtung Schwarzwaldzoo?!
Kann jemand mir den genauen Weg sagen?


----------



## Thunderbird (13. Oktober 2006)

Finde ich super, dass du kommst.
Das Rennen ist auf den Fall ein Spaß und lohnt sich schon alleine 
wegen der tollen Sachpreise, die das Startgeld mehr als aufwiegen.

Du fährst einfach die große Straße den Kandel hoch dann liegt 
auf ca. 500m Höhe die Altersbacher Gaststätte links unten im Tal.
Nicht zu verfehlen.

Wir sehen uns!


Gregor


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (14. Oktober 2006)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> So ich werde morgen starten




JA, Super dass du mitfährst!   



> Bin zwar nicht fit( soll keine Ausrede sein ),  habe einfach Bock auf ne ordentliche Treterei.



So ists richtig! 

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (14. Oktober 2006)

und wie wars  ?

Wetter war ja Bühlertal-kompatibel 

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## kopfnikka67 (14. Oktober 2006)

Als erstes einmal DANKE für ein tolles Rennen 
Super Organisation mit super Verpflegung!!! 
Gratulation Thunderbird zum 2.
Gratulation sein Bruder 3.
Gratulation Schwarzwaldbiker 4.
Gratulation Duke Lion sorry Platzierung vergessen
Gratulation an mich   "Durchgehalten"
Pech für die, die nicht wollten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke Lion (14. Oktober 2006)

Ja, war wiedereinmal klasse! Wetter war ja noch ok, kühl und trocken, beim Uphill geht das immer in Ordnung!

Wäre super gewesen wenn sich noch mehr von euch zum Start motiviert hätten, aber immerhin hatten wir mit 32 Bikern ein Plus von 10 Fahrern zum letzten Jahr.

Der Termin für 2007 steht auch schon: 13.10.07

Habe heute nochmal mit den Veranstaltern gesprochen, wenn wir es schaffen mehr Fahrer an den Start zu bringen, ist man von deren Seite zu einem Ausbau des Rennens gerne bereit. Ein realistisches Ziel sind vielleicht ca. 100 Fahrer.

Es wird kommendes Jahr eine frühere Ausschreibung geben, eine Internetpräsenz mit Möglichkeit zur Vorabanmeldung ist auch schon in Arbeit.

Allein von der Strecke her hat das Rennen meiner Meinung nach mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient, deutlich interessanter als Bühlertal oder Bad Peterstal. Und die Abfahrt Kanonenrohr / Damenpfad lohnt in jedem Fall die Mühe des Uphills!

Gruß,

Jörg

PS. ausserdem ist der Kuchen sehr gut, aber dazu kann Thb mehr sagen...


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (14. Oktober 2006)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Als erstes einmal DANKE für ein tolles Rennen
> Super Organisation mit super Verpflegung!!!
> Gratulation Thunderbird zum 2.
> Gratulation sein Bruder 3.
> ...



Erstmal Danke an dich. 
Hab mich sehr gefreut dass du mitgefahren bist. 

Ich gratuliere euch auch.  

War wieder ein sehr schönes Rennen mit tollen Preisen! und gemütlichem "Apres-Race"  zusammensitzen im Gasthaus.  

Für 2007 kann ich das Rennen wirklich nur allen! sehr empfehlen die in einigermaßener Nähe von hier wohnen. 

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Thunderbird (14. Oktober 2006)

@ Merida-cc-17: Das Wetter war OK. Kein Regen, nur Hochnebel.
Wir hatten aber ganz oben sogar ein Stück blauen Himmel!



Duke Lion schrieb:


> PS. ausserdem ist der Kuchen sehr gut, aber dazu kann Thb mehr sagen...


Mjam. War zwar etwas unorthodox, die Schwarzwälder, aber gut.

Danke, Jörg für die Downhill-Führung. 
Da hat sich das Hochschleppen des Fullys gelohnt.

Mein Glückwunsch an alle, die es geschafft haben und auch an 
Tobi Merklin, der mich geschafft hat. (selbst schuld, was lade ich ihn auch ein.)

Thb


----------



## BlueDiamond (14. Oktober 2006)

Ja war wirklich klasse! Vielen Dank noch mal an die Orga und an Duke Lion, ohne den ich nicht zu dieser guten Flasche Wein gekommen wäre ;-)
Und das bei 5 Euro Startgeld, das war wirklich sehr fair.
Will jetzt aber nicht weiter Werbung machen, sonst wird die Konkurrenz nächstes Jahr härter ;-)

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (15. Oktober 2006)

Merida-cc-17 schrieb:


> und wie wars  ?
> Wetter war ja Bühlertal-kompatibel



Hi !

Also das Wetter war schon einiges besser als in Bühlertal, denn in B-Tal wars so:

Unten ca. 12°, oben ca. 7° und da wars ja sehr stürmisch, oben orkanartige Böen sogar, teils Regen.

gestern am Kandel:
Unten ca. 11°, oben ca. 9° und nur Hochnebel, kein Regen u. bis ca. 1000 m Höhe fast windstill, oben auf ca. 1200 m wars dann recht windig, aber keineswegs stürmisch oder gar orkanartig.  War also echt noch ok für nen Uphill. 

Ist soweit echt gut gelaufen, bin auch froh, dass immerhin schonmal 10 Leute mehr als letztes Jahr da waren.  

Grüße


----------



## LittleHunter (15. Oktober 2006)

Duke Lion schrieb:


> Ja, war wiedereinmal klasse! Wetter war ja noch ok, kühl und trocken, beim Uphill geht das immer in Ordnung!
> 
> Wäre super gewesen wenn sich noch mehr von euch zum Start motiviert hätten, aber immerhin hatten wir mit 32 Bikern ein Plus von 10 Fahrern zum letzten Jahr.
> Der Termin für 2007 steht auch schon: 13.10.07
> Habe heute nochmal mit den Veranstaltern gesprochen, wenn wir es schaffen mehr Fahrer an den Start zu bringen, ist man von deren Seite zu einem Ausbau des Rennens gerne bereit. Ein realistisches Ziel sind vielleicht ca. 100 Fahrer.



Bitte halte mich mal auf dem laufenden was die WebSite angeht. Ich habe in den Kalender für 2007 das Rennen schön eingetragen und werde das ganze dann entsprechend verlinken. Ich denke frühzeitige Infos für eine Planung macht es für manchen einfacher. Hat jemand GPS Daten von der Strecke ? Würde sie auch gerne mal abfahren !

Ich habe mich zudem schon mit einem Forenmitglied bei mir unterhalten ob wir nicht eine Uphillserie in der Region ins leben rufen sollen. Gedanklich feilen wir noch an der Idee. Wer also noch Uphill Rennen aus der Region geht sollte sich melden.

Vorerst wären es:

Bühlertal
Steinach 
Schiltach
Bad Peterstal
Kandel

Das ganze wäre allerdings erstmal auf "Just for Fun" ausgelegt und richtet sich natürlich an Hobbyfahrer. Zudem soll das ganze als Plattform für die Biker dienen zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch um sich nicht nur im Forum zu "treffen".


----------



## cännondäler__ (15. Oktober 2006)

@LittleHunter,
jawohl, nur HOBBYFAHRER! Es wird schrecklich-schöne Preise geben (mundwässrigmachen), vielleicht sogar einen von Moritz Milatz handsignierten MTB-Rahmen von Fischer (nicht Gary Fisher) vom Schrott. Wer weiß?

cännondäler


----------



## Duke Lion (15. Oktober 2006)

@LH: Bühlertal, Bad Peterstal und Kandel fahre ich nächstes Jahr sicher, den Rest je nach Möglichkeit... Gute Idee mit der Rennserie! Mit GPS Daten kann ich nicht dienen aber wenn du Lust hast fahr ich die Strecke gerne mit dir ab. 

Homepage des SC Kandel: http://www.sckandel.de/
Ein paar Bilder wurden auch hochgeladen... aber bitte beachten dass da bis nächstes Jahr noch einiges gemacht werden soll. Ist noch recht bescheiden die HP...

Gruß,

Jörg


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (15. Oktober 2006)

LittleHunter schrieb:


> Ich habe mich zudem schon mit einem Forenmitglied bei mir unterhalten ob wir nicht eine Uphillserie in der Region ins leben rufen sollen. Gedanklich feilen wir noch an der Idee. Wer also noch Uphill Rennen aus der Region geht sollte sich melden.



Das mit der Uphillserie wäre genial!   



			
				LittleHunter schrieb:
			
		

> Vorerst wären es:
> 
> Bühlertal
> Steinach
> ...



Ja, und man könnte evtl. auch noch Mühlenbach dazunehmen, oder? 
Die dortige Strecke hat 9,5 Km und 420 Hm, wobei ca. 85% davon Schotter, ca. 1% Trails und die restlichen ca. 14% Asphalt sind. (am Anfang ein Stück Asphalt und kurz vorm Zieleinlauf noch ein Stück.) Die Steigungen variieren auch ziemlich, von 15% Gefälle bei einer der Zwischenabfahrten bis hin zu 26%! Steigung! beim Trailstück, aber auch auf Schotter gibts bis zu 17% Steigung!
Ist ein recht interessante Strecke wie ich finde!

Ich bin die 5 von dir oben genannten Rennen und auch Mühlenbach dieses Jahr alle gefahren. 
Leider habe ich aber keine GPS Daten davon.

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## LittleHunter (15. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzw.biker schrieb:


> Das mit der Uphillserie wäre genial!
> Ja, und man könnte evtl. auch noch Mühlenbach dazunehmen, oder?
> Ist ein recht interessante Strecke wie ich finde!
> Ich bin die 5 von dir oben genannten Rennen und auch Mühlenbach dieses Jahr alle gefahren.
> ...



Klar Mühlenbach werden wir dazu nehmen. In Fischerbach gibt es auch noch eines meine ich. Da werde ich mal nachfragen ! Damit wären es genug Rennen, so das auch Streichresultate möglich wären. Nicht jeder kann sicher an jedem Rennen teilnehmen, ist krank oder eben im Urlaub. Damit wäre das auch nochmals fairer für alle. Die Frage ist nur die Gewichtung der Rennen untereinander. Gibts Vorschläge ?

Die meisten Rennen könnte ich mit Bildern und GPS Daten auf einer WebSite zusammenfassen.  So könnte man sich per Google Earth einen Überblick verschaffen oder mit MagicMaps die Strecken in der 3D Ansicht durchgehen.

Vielleicht findet sich auch jemand der ein paar Preise bzw. einen Wanderpokal spendet. Ansonsten würde ich über Google Klicks usw. auf meiner WebSite versuchen ein paar Euros zusammen zubekommen. 

Ich fasse am besten mal einige Ideen zusammen um der Sache näher zu kommen. Witzig wäre auch ein Podcast dazu  Interview beim Uphill 20 % Steigung  ( gibt natürlich Bonuspunkte  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzw.biker (16. Oktober 2006)

LittleHunter schrieb:


> Klar Mühlenbach werden wir dazu nehmen. In Fischerbach gibt es auch noch eines meine ich.



Schön! 
Aber wo ist Fischerbach ? 



			
				LH schrieb:
			
		

> Da werde ich mal nachfragen ! Damit wären es genug Rennen, so das auch Streichresultate möglich wären. Nicht jeder kann sicher an jedem Rennen teilnehmen, ist krank oder eben im Urlaub. Damit wäre das auch nochmals fairer für alle.



Genau 



			
				LH schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist nur die Gewichtung der Rennen untereinander. Gibts Vorschläge ?




Warum macht man nicht alle gleichwertig, ich meine beim Tälercup z.B. sind die Rennen ja eigentlich auch gleichwertig.
Bin gespannt was die anderen so meinen. 



			
				LH schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten Rennen könnte ich mit Bildern und GPS Daten auf einer WebSite zusammenfassen.  So könnte man sich per Google Earth einen Überblick verschaffen oder mit MagicMaps die Strecken in der 3D Ansicht durchgehen.



Das fänd ich auch gut. 


Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## LittleHunter (18. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzw.biker schrieb:


> Schön!
> Aber wo ist Fischerbach ?



Fischerbach kommt nicht dazu ist mehr Vereinsintern dort.

mfg

Diethegen


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (19. Oktober 2006)

LittleHunter schrieb:


> Fischerbach kommt nicht dazu ist mehr Vereinsintern dort.



Schade  Naja kann man nix machen.


Grüße 
Sw-Biker


----------



## Duke Lion (18. September 2007)

So, da ist die neue Ausschreibung:
Höhenprofil seht ihr im ersten Post.

Termin: Samstag, den 13. Oktober 2007

Start: 14.00 Uhr

Treffpunkt: ab 13.00 Uhr Anmeldung und Startnummernausgabe
Wanderparkplatz Gasthaus Altersbach

Fahrstrecke: Start: Gasthaus Altersbach
Ziel: Kandel-Passhöhe Bergwachthütte

Altersbach - Rotwasserweg - Unterer Heimeckschlagweg  Saubergweg - Siensbacher Kandelstraße - Schöneichelehütte- Sattelweg-Schindelbergstraße - Kandel- Bergwachthütte

Länge: ca. 11,5 km

Höhendifferenz: ca. 800 Hm

Teilnehmer: Mitglieder des SC-Kandel e.V.
Gäste aus den umliegenden Vereinen und Gemeinden.

Siegerehrung: ab ca.: 17.30 Uhr im Gasthaus Altersbach
Die Tagessieger erhalten den SC-Kandel Bike-Cup Wanderpokal
Die Gruppenschnellsten erhalten ebenfalls Preise.

Gruppen: Jugend 16/18
Herren/Damen 20/30
Herren/Damen 40
Herren/Damen 50
Herren/Damen 60

Wäschetransport: ein Fahrzeug für Kleidertransport steht zur Verfügung.

Teilnahmegebühr:  5,-

Kinder-und Gleichzeitig findet ein Kinder- und Jugendrennen mit
Jugend Bike-Cup Start und Ziel auf dem Kandel statt.
Start: 14.00 Uhr, Nähe Bergwachthütte

Lizenzfahrer werden in einer Extra-Wertung gewertet in Damen und Herren

Voranmeldung
und Information: Gerold Scherer Tel.: 07681-24057 oder per E-Mail: [email protected]

Haftung: Der Ski-Club Kandel haftet nicht für Unfälle, auch Dritten gegenüber.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (18. September 2007)

Auf ein neues, mit hoffentlich zahlreichen Startern.
Bin auch wieder dabei  
Reserviere mir wieder nen Platz hinten im Feld  

Cu all
Uwe


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (18. September 2007)

Hi !



kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Auf ein neues, mit hoffentlich zahlreichen Startern.



Genau hoff ich auch  



			
				kn schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch wieder dabei



Gut  Bin auch dabei und freu mich schon sehr drauf !!!! 

Grüße


----------



## Duke Lion (19. September 2007)

Hi,

folgendes im Internet: http://www.sckandel.de/

Es gibt ein paar Bilder, einen kurzen Rennbericht zu letztem Jahr, sowie die Ausschreibung für heuer...

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## uphillfan (24. September 2007)

Duke Lion schrieb:


> ...
> Voranmeldung
> und Information: Gerold Scherer Tel.: 07681-24057 oder per E-Mail: [email protected]
> ...


Hallo,
ist eine Voranmeldung bei besagter Person erwünscht/notwendig ? Ich bin das
Rennen vor drei Jahren mitgefahren (damals war es noch ein Bergsprint von
ca. 5 km Länge). Da musste man sich einfach zu besagter Uhrzeit einfinden und gut war's.

Gruß


----------



## Duke Lion (24. September 2007)

Einfach da sein reicht auch. Aber wenn du es sicher weißt freut sich der Veranstalter über eine kurze Info, damit er planen kann wie viel Bier im Ziel benötigt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (28. September 2007)

Hi zusammen


Hab grade auf der Homepage www.sckandel.de gesehen, dass die Anmeldung und Startnummernausgabe statt erst um 13:30 Uhr schon ab 13:00 Uhr! beginnt. 


Grüße an euch
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Rolf (3. Oktober 2007)

Ist die Strecke ausgeschildert oder muß man den Weg kennen?


----------



## Duke Lion (4. Oktober 2007)

Für das Rennen wird die Strecke markiert, was meines wissens erst am Vortag passiert. Wenn du sie vorher abfahren willst können wir gerne eine Tour machen.

Jörg


----------



## Rolf (8. Oktober 2007)

Duke Lion schrieb:


> Für das Rennen wird die Strecke markiert, was meines wissens erst am Vortag passiert. Wenn du sie vorher abfahren willst können wir gerne eine Tour machen.



Danke für das Angebot, aber leider habe ich keine Zeit 

Wieviel Zeit darf man sich denn als erwachsener Mann lassen, damit man nicht ausgelacht wird ?


----------



## kopfnikka67 (8. Oktober 2007)

Also ausgelacht wird da mal keiner, soviel vorweg.
Ich werde mich auch wieder hinten anstellenwas die Zeit betrifft hochzukommen.
Dort ist jeder willkomme der Spass am biken hat.
Nix wie ran an den Berg also und bis Samstag dann
Uwe


----------



## Rolf (8. Oktober 2007)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Also ausgelacht wird da mal keiner, soviel vorweg.
> Ich werde mich auch wieder hinten anstellenwas die Zeit betrifft hochzukommen.
> Dort ist jeder willkomme der Spass am biken hat.
> Nix wie ran an den Berg also und bis Samstag dann



War auch nicht so ernst gemeint  ich wollte nur ne ungefähre Richtzeit hören.

Dann werde ichs mal probieren,, und da ich ja wieder runter muß, missbrauche ich mal das als Uphill-Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cännondäler__ (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Rolf,
letztes Jahr gab es eine Bandbreite von 41min. bis 1,5h bei den Teilnehmern. Klar werden Einige wieder losstürmen als wäre das Ziel gleich hinter der ersten Kurve, aber für Viele ist auch Dabeisein alles. Entsprechend unterschiedlich ist auch die Materialauswahl. Ich denke Dein Enduro dürfte nicht das ungewöhnlichste und schwerste Bike an dem Tag sein!
Das Rennen und die spätere Siegerehrung im Altersbach machen einfach Spaß und jeder kriegt `ne Urkunde und etwas von den Sponsoren. Lohnende Sache!

cännondäler


----------



## Rolf (9. Oktober 2007)

Alles klar, den Roßkopf fahre ich in ca. 45min, also dachte den Kandel könnte ich dann in 2 x 45min schaffen (ohne Pause dazwischen  ). Dann gibts vielleicht noch ein paar "Gleichschnelle".

Der Gepäcktransport nimmt nur Wechselklamotten mit hoch, keine Wechsel-Bikes, oder


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (9. Oktober 2007)

Hi Rolf

Alles klar, den Roßkopf fahre ich in ca. 45min, also dachte den Kandel könnte ich dann in 2 x 45min schaffen (ohne Pause dazwischen  ).

Zumal du im Rennen wohl eh noch bißchen schneller bist als wenn du nur allein unterwegs bist. Die Rennatmosphäre pusht schon.  Ist bei mir und vielen Bikern die ich kenne auch so.  

Dann gibts vielleicht noch ein paar "Gleichschnelle".

Denk ich auch. 

Der Gepäcktransport nimmt nur Wechselklamotten mit hoch, keine Wechsel-Bikes, oder 


  

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker

PS: Ich freu mich auch schon sehr aufs Rennen, bin 2005 und 2006 auch mitgefahren und es hat mir super gefallen.


----------



## Duke Lion (13. Oktober 2007)

Last minute reminder!

Wer bei diesem Traumwetter Zeit hat sollte wirklich dabei sein!!


----------



## Rolf (15. Oktober 2007)

Das war ja richtig nett 

Und unter einer Stunde bin ich auch geblieben 

Und zu allem Überfluß habe ich auch komplett meinen Rückweg nach Heuweiler auf der gewünschten Strecke gefunden, trotz falscher Ausschilderung 

Vielen Dank an die Organisatoren für das schöne Event!


----------



## cännondäler__ (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
war wieder eine klasse Veranstaltung. Ich war trotz lädiertem Schlüsselbein gut dabei, konnte aber dem "Rudi Gehring-Express" nicht bis zum Schluß folgen nachdem ich mich eingereiht hatte. Die letzte Rampe war wieder vom Übelsten, da trennte sich die Spreu vom Weizen.
Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei, schließlich gilt es die Zeit von 2006 zu knacken und vielleicht sogar unter 50min. zu bleiben.
Trotz leicht gestiegener Teilnehmerzahlen: Dieses Rennen (und der Veranstalter) hat mehr Zuspruch verdient. 
Was den Termin angeht (schon oft diskutiert): Gibt für mich keinen besseren Saisonabschluß!

cännondäler


----------



## Rolf (21. September 2009)

Am *10.10.09* ist es weder soweit 

http://www.sckandel.de/termineaktivitaeten/terminedessckandel/index.php


----------



## aufgehts (23. September 2009)

bin wie jedes jahr wieder dabei. danach gibts diverse auswahl an trails als belohnung.....:


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. September 2009)

Hi Rolf



Rolf schrieb:


> Am *10.10.09* ist es weder soweit
> 
> http://www.sckandel.de/termineaktivitaeten/terminedessckandel/index.php



Jap, nachdem ich 2008 leider nicht mitfahren konnte  soll dieses Jahr nach 2005, 2006 und 2007 mein 4. Mal am Kandel werden ! 

Freu mich scho heftig drauf!   

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Rolf (25. September 2009)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Freu mich scho heftig drauf!



Ich freue mich auch drauf  Gebe aber zu, dass ich mich erst anmelden werde, nachdem ich den Wetterbericht gesehen habe 

Aber eigentlich hat der Gerold ja ganz gute Beziehungen nach ganz oben, die letzten beiden Jahre war das Wetter traumhaft, trotz des späten Termins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (27. September 2009)

Rolf schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch drauf







> Gebe aber zu, dass ich mich erst anmelden werde, nachdem ich den Wetterbericht gesehen habe



Tzzz.. bist ein Schönwetterfahrer 



> Aber eigentlich hat der Gerold ja ganz gute Beziehungen nach ganz oben, die letzten beiden Jahre war das Wetter traumhaft, trotz des späten Termins.



Haja des wird sicher passen. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi zusammen,


"Weil der Termin näher rückt den Thread nochmal raufhol.  "

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## corfrimor (7. Oktober 2009)

Jep, bin auch wieder dabei. Ist allerdings "leichter Regen" vorhergesagt (wetter.com) ...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. Oktober 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Jep, bin auch wieder dabei. Ist allerdings "leichter Regen" vorhergesagt (wetter.com) ...



Hi corfrimor

Gut, dass du wieder dabei bist. 

Naja mal abwarten evtl. ists während der Rennzeit doch trocken. (bin Optimist.  )

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## LittleHunter (8. Oktober 2009)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi corfrimor
> 
> Gut, dass du wieder dabei bist.
> 
> ...



Shit - muss arbeiten am Samstag  Dabei habe ich mir eine HandyCam gekauft um auch ein paar bewegte Bilder aufnehmen zukönnen.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. Oktober 2009)

LittleHunter schrieb:


> Shit - muss arbeiten am Samstag  Dabei habe ich mir eine HandyCam gekauft um auch ein paar bewegte Bilder aufnehmen zukönnen.



Hi Little Hunter


Oh, das ist aber sehr schade! 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## aufgehts (9. Oktober 2009)

das wetter wird ja eher ...bescheiden....
da heisst es eben zähne zusammen beissen...
beim anschliesenden treff im alterbach
wird auch glühwein ausgeschenkt:     
wäre toll, wenn ihr dabei seid.

gruss aufgehts


----------



## aufgehts (9. Oktober 2009)

morgen geht,s zum kandel bike cup.
start 14uhr am altersbach.
siehe SC KANDEL

wer ist dabei????
gruss aufgehts


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Oktober 2009)

aufgehts schrieb:


> das wetter wird ja eher ...bescheiden....
> da heisst es eben zähne zusammen beissen...
> beim anschliesenden treff im alterbach
> wird auch glühwein ausgeschenkt:
> ...



Hi aufgehts

Ich wohne zwar rund 25 Km entfernt aber hier hats aufgehört zu regnen und die Bedeckung lockert auf und jetzt kommt sogar bissle die Sonne raus. 

Die Temperatur ist mit 15° recht gut für ein Bergrennen. Also alle die noch am Zögern sind ob sie wegen des Wetters mitfahren wollen/sollen  - zögert nicht - fahrt mit! 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (10. Oktober 2009)

Schön war's! Ist einfach ein tolles Rennen mit familiärer Atmosphäre  Nur der klitzekleine Wolkenbruch oben auf dem Berg war dann doch etwas arg outdoorsportmäßig ...

Viele Grüße und bis nächstes Jahr

corfrimor


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Oktober 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Schön war's! Ist einfach ein tolles Rennen mit familiärer Atmosphäre  Nur der klitzekleine Wolkenbruch oben auf dem Berg war dann doch etwas arg outdoorsportmäßig ...
> 
> Viele Grüße und bis nächstes Jahr
> 
> corfrimor



Hi corfrimor


Jap, war wieder cool - nur eben das am Schluss war echt weng arg aber immerhin wars in der Bergwachthütte warm. 

Nächstes Jahr scheint vielleicht wieder wie die Jahre davor die Sonne oder es ist zumind. trocken. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Rolf (12. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich gewußt hätte, wie das Wetter wird, wäre ich wohl daheim geblieben  Aber jetzt bin ich froh, dass ich dabei war 

Ein toller Service war auch der "Shuttle-Service" von Kandel runter. Ich hätte auch nicht gadacht, dass ich sowas mal in Anspruch nehmen würde


----------



## some.body (12. Oktober 2009)

Rolf schrieb:


> Wenn ich gewußt hätte, wie das Wetter wird, wäre ich wohl daheim geblieben  Aber jetzt bin ich froh, dass ich dabei war
> 
> Ein toller Service war auch der "Shuttle-Service" von Kandel runter. Ich hätte auch nicht gadacht, dass ich sowas mal in Anspruch nehmen würde




... ah, die orangefarbene XTR-Kurbel ... 

Ja, der Shuttle-Service war echt klasse. Gehoere ja inzwischen eher der Bergab-Fraktion an, aber am Samstag war ich so nass wie noch nie beim Biken. Da hatte nach dem "Trockenlegen" in der Bergwachthuette auch ich keine Lust mehr auf den Downhill. Danke @aufgehts fuer's Shutteln 

Aber vom Wetter abgesehen, war's wieder richtig nett, eben familiaer wie corfrimor ja auch schon geschrieben hat. Und wo gibt's das sonst noch, dass man fuer 5 Euro Startgeld bei der Siegerehrung eine Trinkflasche und zwei 5-Euro-Gutscheine kriegt - sogar wenn man fast Letzter war 

Also ich bin naechstes Jahr wieder dabei, dann bei hoffentlich besserem Wetter!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (13. Oktober 2009)

Rolf schrieb:


> Wenn ich gewußt hätte, wie das Wetter wird, wäre ich wohl daheim geblieben



Gut, dass du es nicht wußtest.  



> Aber jetzt bin ich froh, dass ich dabei war



Super! 



> Ein toller Service war auch der "Shuttle-Service" von Kandel runter. Ich hätte auch nicht gadacht, dass ich sowas mal in Anspruch nehmen würde



Jap war echt ein toller Service   - und geht mir genauso - hätte es auch net gedacht dass ich das mal in Anspruch nehmen würde aber einmal ist immer das erste Mal. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## aufgehts (14. Oktober 2009)

freut mich ,das es euch trotzdem gefallen hat.
unsre interne wertung...wer ist runter am schnellsten...
fiel natürlich ins wasser
sonst hätten wir gegen carbon und starrgabel
betimmt   GEWONNEN:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (14. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt mit Bildern:

http://sckandel.de/news/bikecup2009/index.html


----------



## Rolf (18. Juni 2010)

Dieses Jahr am 09. Oktober (Bike-Cup): http://sckandel.de/termineaktivitaeten/terminedessckandel/index.php


----------



## LittleHunter (19. Juni 2010)

Rolf schrieb:


> Jetzt mit Bildern:
> 
> http://sckandel.de/news/bikecup2009/index.html



Link geht leider nicht !


----------



## Rolf (19. Juni 2010)

LittleHunter schrieb:


> Link geht leider nicht !



Stimmt jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Rolf (1. Oktober 2010)

http://www.sckandel.de/pdf/2010/bike-cup-2010.pdf


----------



## some.body (1. Oktober 2010)

Rolf schrieb:


> http://www.sckandel.de/pdf/2010/bike-cup-2010.pdf



Und weitere Infos unter http://www.sckandel.de/aktuellesundinfos/index.html


----------



## Rolf (6. Oktober 2010)

Das Wetter wird mal wieder gut werden


----------



## aufgehts (6. Oktober 2010)

http://www.meteoblue.com/de_DE/point/forecast/tab/b/pictocastDaily/f/154302/c/de 

wetter wird bestens.....


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. Oktober 2010)

aufgehts schrieb:


> http://www.meteoblue.com/de_DE/point/forecast/tab/b/pictocastDaily/f/154302/c/de
> 
> wetter wird bestens.....



Hi aufgehts


Jap sieht absolut perfekt aus. 


Leider kann ich wahrsch. nicht mitfahren da ich erkältet bin  aber ich hoffe, dass es wenigstens zum zuschauen geht. 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Redshred (10. Oktober 2010)

Ergebnislisten und Bilder
http://www.sckandel.de/news/bikecup2010/index.html#0332569e0c1242603


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (11. Oktober 2010)

gibt es für die Strecke einen GPS Track?


----------



## aufgehts (11. Oktober 2010)

^hier die beschreibung, GPS gibt,s leider nicht.

Fahrstrecke:
Start: Gasthaus Altersbach - Ziel: Kandelpasshöhe Bergwachthütte
Altersbach - Rotwasserweg - Unterer Heimeckschlagweg - Saubergweg
Siensbacher Kandelstraße - Schöneichelehütte - Sattelweg - Schindelbergstraße - Kandel - Bergwachthütte
Länge: ca. 11,5 km Höhendifferenz: ca. 800 Hm


glückwunsch an martin .
die siegerzeit war top 

dieses jahr war das wetter ja top.
hobby- sowie lizenzfahrer kamen auf ihre kosten.
es hat allen rundum spass gemacht.


----------



## Redshred (11. Oktober 2010)

> gibt es für die Strecke einen GPS Track?



@Zep2008, schick ich dir bei gelegenheit, aber Waldautobahn???


----------



## corfrimor (11. Oktober 2010)

aufgehts schrieb:


> glückwunsch an martin .
> die siegerzeit war top



Ja, von mir auch nochmal Glückwunsch! Wirklich 'ne Superleistung 

Aber auch die Veranstalter verdienen großes Lob! Das Rennen ist ein sehr schöner Abschluß der Wettkampfsaison mit angenehm familiärer Atmosphäre und ich bin jedesmal wieder begeistert, was man für die 5,-  (!) Startgebühr alles geboten bekommt: kostenloser Gepäcktransport vom Start zum Ziel, oben gibt's Getränke, Obst und Süßigkeiten und selbst bei der Siegerehrung im Altersbach bekommt noch jeder einen Preis! Absolut Weltklasse 

Viele Grüße und bis zum nächsten Jahr

Cornelius


----------



## aufgehts (11. Oktober 2010)

Redshred schrieb:


> @Zeep2008, schick ich dir bei gelegenheit,aber Waldautobahn???



ja leider eine waldautobahn bergauf.

es gab  versuche die strecke auch bergab zu verlängern.
leider spielen die behörden nicht mit.
bei relativ kleiner teilnehmerzahl (dieses jahr 35)
müsste trotzdem rot-kreuz und bergwacht bereitstehen.
schon ein ziemlicher aufwand...

bleibt also die alternative, bergab in privater absprache auszutragen...


----------



## Redshred (11. Oktober 2010)

war schon in ordnung 

und die Schwarzwälder darf nicht vergessen werden


----------



## some.body (12. September 2011)

Am 15. Oktober ist es wieder soweit


----------



## Rolf (12. September 2011)

Wo hast Du denn das gefunden  ? Unter http://sckandel.de konnte ich es leider nicht finden...


----------



## some.body (12. September 2011)

Rolf schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn das gefunden  ? Unter http://sckandel.de konnte ich es leider nicht finden...



Ja, die SC Kandel Webseite ist leider nicht ganz "up to date", die Ankuendigung soll dort aber auch demnaechst eingestellt werden. Ich selbst hab' Connections zur Graphik-Designerin, die das Plakat gemacht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (13. September 2011)

Rolf schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn das gefunden  ? Unter http://sckandel.de konnte ich es leider nicht finden...



Hi Rolf


Ich habs bisher auch nirgends gesehen und hab mir fast schon Sorgen gemacht. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## h4wk (14. September 2011)

Wenn mein Hardtail bis da wieder fit ist, könnte ich da eigentlich mal mitfahren. 

Fährt sonst noch jemand?

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## corfrimor (14. September 2011)

Ich bin auf alle Fälle wieder mit von der Partie


----------



## cännondäler__ (14. September 2011)

Hallo,
anstatt beim genialsten und härtesten Uphillrennen mitzufahren muß ich mich auf einer Silberhochzeit langweilen. Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß!
Ich hoffe ich sehe ein paar Gesichter beim Burgrace eine Woche vorher?!
cännondäler


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (14. September 2011)

Hi cännondäler




cännondäler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> anstatt beim genialsten und härtesten Uphillrennen mitzufahren muß ich mich auf einer Silberhochzeit langweilen.



Oje des ist aber sehr schade. 



> Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß!
> Ich hoffe ich sehe ein paar Gesichter beim Burgrace eine Woche vorher?!
> cännondäler



Danke. 
Tja mich siehst du vermutlich (ca. zu >90% Chance ) beim Burgrace als Zuschauer.


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## some.body (15. September 2011)

h4wk schrieb:


> Wenn mein Hardtail bis da wieder fit ist, könnte ich da eigentlich mal mitfahren.
> 
> Fährt sonst noch jemand?



Ja, ich werde dieses Jahr auch mal wieder mit dabei sein. Aber wieso Hardtail? Werde auch mein Enduro hoch treten, damit ich dann runter auf dem Damenpfad bisschen Spass habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (15. September 2011)

Wäre natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit mit dem AM hochzufahren. Dann lohnen sich die Höhenmeter wenigstens. 

Grüße


----------



## a.nienie (22. September 2011)

gibt es irgendwo ein höhenprofil, damit man abschätzen kann, was man da zu treten hat?
1x9 mit 42er blatt könnte eng werden


----------



## some.body (22. September 2011)

Hoehenprofil gibt's noch kein's, ich werde aber heute abend die Strecke mit GPS aufzeichnen und das Hoehenprofil dann hier einstellen. Wollten wir zufaelligerweise eh machen 
Aber 1x9 mit 42er Blatt wird eng. Kenne ja Deine Waden nicht, aber der Sattelweg hat's in sich


----------



## a.nienie (22. September 2011)

danke. deswegen habe ich gefragt.
die veranstalter waren auch über meine anfrage, ob ich mit dem cx rad starten kann/darf nicht so erfreut. aber das hat die meisten gänge.

im zweifelsfall würde ich kurzfristig auf die stylo mit 32er blatt umbauen.
mit 11-34 kassette muß das dann irgendwie gehen.


----------



## Redshred (22. September 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## a.nienie (23. September 2011)

thank you


----------



## some.body (23. September 2011)

Ts, was fahr ich denn extra gestern abend da hoch, wenn's doch schon ein Hoehenprofil gibt  
Naja, egal, hier "mein" Profil, noch ganz frisch von gestern abend 



Die letzte Rampe von 1070m bis 1170m - das ist der "gefuerchtete" Sattelweg. Der hat durchschnittlich 16% Steigung.

Wenn jemand Interesse am GPS-Track hat ... PN an mich.


----------



## a.nienie (23. September 2011)

frisch 

war bestimmt gutes training.
ob ich doch ein kleines blatt...


----------



## corfrimor (23. September 2011)

Ach was, das 42er paßt schon 

Ne, im Ernst - der Sattelweg ist einer der Anstiege, an dem ich mich auch im Rennen jedesmal über das 22er Blatt freue. Klar geht 32/34 auch. Aber wenn man schon mit 'nem 180er Puls in die Schlußrampe reinfährt, ist es ganz nett, wenn man noch 'nen etwas kleineren Gang in Reserve hat. Hängt aber sicher auch davon ab, ob man grundsätzlich lieber mit möglichst hoher Kadenz oder eher mit Kraft fährt.

Viele Grüße und bis in drei Wochen

corfrimor


----------



## aufgehts (23. September 2011)

some.body schrieb:


> Ts, was fahr ich denn extra gestern abend da hoch, wenn's doch schon ein Hoehenprofil gibt
> Naja, egal, hier "mein" Profil, noch ganz frisch von gestern abend
> 
> Die letzte Rampe von 1070m bis 1170m - das ist der "gefuerchtete" Sattelweg. Der hat durchschnittlich 16% Steigung.
> ...



MANN sollte eben auf seine freunde hören......
aber du hattest ja sportliche und mentale unterstützung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (23. September 2011)

aufgehts schrieb:


> MANN sollte eben auf seine freunde hören......
> aber du hattest ja sportliche und mentale unterstützung.



Die "mentale Unterstuetzung" hatte ich auch dringend noetig. Beim letzten Anstieg (zur Bergwachthuette) hat's mir ein Kettenglied aufgebogen . Kettenschloss hatte ich zwar dabei, aber der Kettennieter lag noch in der Garage und ohne hab' ich die kaputte Lasche nicht raus gekriegt . Also hab' ich die letzten 500 Meter geschoben und bin dann mit meiner "mentalen Unterstuetzung" die Strasse runter gerollt. Nix Nightride auf dem Damen-Pfad .


----------



## aufgehts (23. September 2011)

mit soviel wut im bauch ,
könntest du ja die zeit von martin angreifen.......


----------



## fjellgeit (27. September 2011)

some.body schrieb:


> Ts, was fahr ich denn extra gestern abend da hoch, wenn's doch schon ein Hoehenprofil gibt
> Naja, egal, hier "mein" Profil, noch ganz frisch von gestern abend
> 
> 
> ...


hallo , fahre wahrscheinlich auch mit und bin am gps-track interessiert .PN ist auf dem weg .danke


----------



## some.body (28. September 2011)

fahre selbst leider nicht mehr mit. hab' mir am wochenende einen knochen im linken handgelenk angeknackst  
pn kann ich keine finden, schreib gleich mal eine an dich.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (8. Oktober 2011)

So werde auch mitfahren...auch wenn ich nicht zu den schnellen gehöre.
 so fahr ich los,  das denke ich dann nach dem start,  so schaue ich wieder am steilstück und den gibts wieder im ziel 

Uwe


----------



## Rolf (10. Oktober 2011)

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass nächsten Samstag *weniger Schnee *auf dem Kandel leigt, als letzten Samstag


----------



## aufgehts (10. Oktober 2011)

dass, sieht doch mal ganz vielversprechend aus.

http://www.meteoblue.com/de_DE/wetter/vorhersage/tab/waldkirch_de_154302/b/pictocast


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (11. Oktober 2011)

Rolf schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir mal, dass nächsten Samstag *weniger Schnee *auf dem Kandel leigt, als letzten Samstag



 Jap so könnte man des durchaus sagen. Aber ich denke zu 99% schon, dass wir Glück haben und es keine hat am Renntag. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Kandelyeti (11. Oktober 2011)

Yes 

Am Samstag wird es ein perfekte Tag.
Sonne bei 12/14 Grad ist angesagt.

Hätte auch gerne die Schneeketten aufgezogen 

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich war dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal dabei.

Hat super Spass gemacht, großes Lob an den SC Kandel


----------



## kopfnikka67 (15. Oktober 2011)

make65 schrieb:


> Ich war dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal dabei.




...und dann gleich ne Ansage für 2012...ich habs gespeichert...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi


Tja leider hats mir zeitlich net zum Mitfahren gereicht  (wegen ner runden Geburtstagsfeier einer guten Bekanntin die ich ungern enttäuscht hätte.) Aber als Trost hats immerhin noch zum Zuschauen gereicht. 

@make65:
Cool, dass es dir gleich so gut gefallen hat. 
Mir gefällt die Strecke auch sehr gut. Ging mir bei meinem 1. Mal am Kandel auch so wie dir, dass es mir gleich gefallen hat - so war ich bisher 4 mal dabei. 
ist immerwieder ein anstrengendes aber geniales Erlebnis dieses Race. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (16. Oktober 2011)

Kandelyeti schrieb:


> Yes
> 
> Am Samstag wird es ein perfekte Tag.
> Sonne bei 12/14 Grad ist angesagt.



Jap war wunderbares Wetter. 



> Hätte auch gerne die Schneeketten aufgezogen
> 
> CU



Des ist aber net dein Ernst, oder wärst echt gern mit Spikes hochgefahren ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## aufgehts (16. Oktober 2011)

hallo,

hier mal der link zu den einzelnen wertungen.

scheee war,s  

http://www.sckandel.de/news/bike-cup-2011/index.html


----------



## corfrimor (16. Oktober 2011)

War wieder mal ein tolles Rennen! Ich find's auch spitze, daß es diesmal so viele Teilnehmer hatte. Da hat es sich wohl gelohnt, daß es in diesem Jahr nicht am selben Wochenende wie das Hecklinger Burgrace stattgefunden hat.

Nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haarddremel (17. Oktober 2011)

War toll bei euch in der Ecke! Ich bin extra aus dem Ruhrgebiet rüber. Gemeinsam mit Mo und MTB_Tom dann hochgefahren. Außer Konkurrenz natürlich. Trotzdem erste Sahne. Vor allem Rothaus im Ziel 

Wie steil ist eigentlich der letzte Anstieg? Mein Tacho zeigte > 20° an, passt das?

Bis 2012!


----------



## Haarddremel (17. Oktober 2011)

Ah, gelesen, im Schnitt 16% (nicht Grad)...


----------



## Kandelyeti (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Bericht und Fotos sind online. 

http://www.sckandel.de/news/bike-cup-2011/index.html

Für 2012 den *Samstag 13. Oktober 2012* im Kalender eintragen.

Viel Spass und sportliche Grüsse

Kandelyeti


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. Oktober 2011)

Haarddremel schrieb:


> War toll bei euch in der Ecke! Ich bin extra aus dem Ruhrgebiet rüber. Gemeinsam mit Mo und MTB_Tom dann hochgefahren. Außer Konkurrenz natürlich. Trotzdem erste Sahne. Vor allem Rothaus im Ziel
> 
> Wie steil ist eigentlich der letzte Anstieg? Mein Tacho zeigte > 20° an, passt das?
> 
> Bis 2012!



Hi Haarddremel


Ui aus dem Ruhrgebiet. Da hattest du ja mal ne richtig lange Anfahrt!  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Haarddremel (18. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

die Anfahrt war zweigeteilt: Am Freitag 430 km bis Ludwigsburg, am Samstag dann die restlichen km zu euch nach Waldkirch. Abends zurück nach Ludwigsburg. Am Sonntag noch eine nette Runde am Neckar, dann wieder ab nach Hause.

Hier in der Ecke haben wir nur noch das Sauerland (OK, das ist schon recht nett) und vor der Haustür die Haard und ein paar Bergehalden aus dem Kohlenzechenzeitalter. Da muss man dann schon gut die hm kombinieren oder eben "flach" fahren.


----------



## Rolf (16. September 2012)

Am 13. Oktober ist es wieder soweit 

http://sckandel.de/termineaktivitaeten/terminedessckandel/index.php



> 13.10. 	Bike-Cup auf den Kandel, nähere Infos in Kürze


----------



## make65 (17. September 2012)

Bin dabei!


----------



## aufgehts (17. September 2012)

hallo rolf,

du bist mir zuvorgekommen............
bin auch wieder dabei.


----------



## cännondäler__ (17. September 2012)

Klar, ich auch!


----------



## some.body (24. September 2012)

Bin dieses Jahr auch wieder (als Fahrer) dabei - falls ich bis dahin nicht wieder einen Crash hab' 


Hier das aktuelle Plakat:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (24. September 2012)

aufgehts schrieb:


> bin auch wieder dabei.



... jaja, als Streckenposten wie die letzten Male schon 
Koenntest ruhig auch mal wieder mit fahren - gerade jetzt, wo Du ein neues Bike hast. Wir koennen ja eine extra Sonderwertung fuer das schwerste Rad beantragen


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (27. September 2012)

Hi


Nachdem es bei mir die letzten 2 Jahre mit mitfahren leider net geklappt hat  bin ich diesmal wahrsch. wiedermal dabei.  (gesamt bin ich das Race schon 4 mal mitgefahren  )


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (30. September 2012)

Hi some.body





some.body schrieb:


> Bin dieses Jahr auch wieder (als Fahrer) dabei - falls ich bis dahin nicht wieder einen Crash hab'



Oh  - da wünsche ich dir alles Gute, dass du diesmal keinen Crash hast! 

Bei mir hats letztes in 2011 wegen nem runden Geburtstag einer guten Kollegin - der ich net absagen wollte - net geklappt und 2010 war ich erkältet. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## a.nienie (9. Oktober 2012)

wie war das jetzt max. 15% oder im schnitt? 
suche gerade die passende übersetzung (singlespeed). 
wollte mir nicht den lenker abreissen. dachte an 36/21 am 29er.


----------



## make65 (9. Oktober 2012)

Die 15% sind ein paar 100 Meter am Anfang und nochmal ca. 800 Meter kurz vorm Gipfel.

Insgesammt ca. 800hm auf 11,5km ergibt etwa 7% im Schnitt.


----------



## some.body (9. Oktober 2012)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Oh  - da wünsche ich dir alles Gute, dass du diesmal keinen Crash hast!
> 
> Bei mir hats letztes in 2011 wegen nem runden Geburtstag einer guten Kollegin - der ich net absagen wollte - net geklappt und 2010 war ich erkältet.



Hallo Schwarzwaldbiker,
danke fuer die guten Wuensche. Hat bereits geholfen, war von Mittwoch bis Sonntag in Saalbach-Hinterglemm - Touren und im Bikepark - und bin tatsaechlich ohne Unfall wieder nach Hause gekommen 
Dafuer hab' ich seit Sonntag Abend eine Erkaeltung  Hoffentlich bin ich bis Samstag wieder fit. Bis dann


----------



## a.nienie (10. Oktober 2012)

danke make65. wird weh tun, aber wird irgendwie gehen (müßen).


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Oktober 2012)

some.body schrieb:


> Hallo Schwarzwaldbiker,
> danke fuer die guten Wuensche.



Hallo some.body

Bitte. 



> Hat bereits geholfen, war von Mittwoch bis Sonntag in Saalbach-Hinterglemm - Touren und im Bikepark - und bin tatsaechlich ohne Unfall wieder nach Hause gekommen


Ahja super! 



> Dafuer hab' ich seit Sonntag Abend eine Erkaeltung  Hoffentlich bin ich bis Samstag wieder fit.


Oh, ja da hoffen wir mal des Beste dass du bis am Sa. dann wieder 100% fit bist. 



> Bis dann



Jap bis dann 
Freu mich schon sehr aufs Race.


----------



## some.body (11. Oktober 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wie war das jetzt max. 15% oder im schnitt?
> suche gerade die passende übersetzung (singlespeed).
> wollte mir nicht den lenker abreissen. dachte an 36/21 am 29er.



29er Singlespeeder mit 36/21 
Also ich brauche am Sattelweg (laengster steiler Anstieg mit durchschnittlich 16% Steigung) das genau anders herum 22/36  
Respekt wenn Du da mit 36/21 hoch trittst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (11. Oktober 2012)

... ich befürchte auch, dass es deutlich zu dick ist.
für alles andere muß ich eine andere kurbel montieren. sieg oder untergang


----------



## aufgehts (11. Oktober 2012)

das sieht doch ganz brauchbar aus.
http://www.meteoblue.com/de_de/wetter/vorhersage/tab/waldkirch_de_154302/b/pictocast/sday/Sat


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (11. Oktober 2012)

aufgehts schrieb:


> das sieht doch ganz brauchbar aus.
> http://www.meteoblue.com/de_de/wetter/vorhersage/tab/waldkirch_de_154302/b/pictocast/sday/Sat



Hi aufgehts


Jap des stimmt - eigentlich ists sogar fast ideal für ein Uphillrace. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (11. Oktober 2012)

Hi a.nienie



a.nienie schrieb:


> ... ich befürchte auch, dass es deutlich zu dick ist.
> für alles andere muß ich eine andere kurbel montieren.



Ich glaub auch, dass es krass werden könnte..



> sieg oder untergang



..aber ja - des ist der richtige "Sportsgeist".  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## a.nienie (12. Oktober 2012)

aufgehts schrieb:


> das sieht doch ganz brauchbar aus.
> http://www.meteoblue.com/de_de/wetter/vorhersage/tab/waldkirch_de_154302/b/pictocast/sday/Sat



hauptsache trocken von oben.
a.nienie, jetzt mit 32/21 oder 32/19 angstgang...


----------



## some.body (12. Oktober 2012)

aufgehts schrieb:


> das sieht doch ganz brauchbar aus.
> http://www.meteoblue.com/de_de/wetter/vorhersage/tab/waldkirch_de_154302/b/pictocast/sday/Sat



Hi Wetter-Checker,
danke fuer's Wetter checken  Bei dem Regen heute ist es kaum zu glauben, dass es morgen so gut sein soll, aber Meteoblue hat ja (fast) immer recht.

Komme gerade aus der Garage. Hab' mein Enduro fuer morgen einer Schlankheitskur unterworfen. Von 16,23 kg auf 14,86 kg abgemagert  Unserem Enduro-Rennen steht also nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (12. Oktober 2012)

some.body schrieb:


> so so ,
> warst also am flexen/bohren/feilen.....
> das hilft aber alles nix.
> gemäss dem alters-index von 200g/lebensjahr
> ...


----------



## some.body (12. Oktober 2012)

aufgehts schrieb:


> so so ,
> warst also am flexen/bohren/feilen.....
> das hilft aber alles nix.
> gemäss dem alters-index von 200g/lebensjahr
> ...



Diesen Alters-Index kenne ich nicht  ... aber wenn wir unser Koerpergewicht mit in die Waagschale legen, dann muesstest Du morgen mit einem 10kg-Rucksack fahren 

Tschuess bis morgen!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (12. Oktober 2012)

Hi some.body



some.body schrieb:


> Bei dem Regen heute ist es kaum zu glauben, dass es morgen so gut sein soll, aber Meteoblue hat ja (fast) immer recht.



Also als es hier ca. 25 Km südlich vom Start heute Nachmittag immerwieder stark gestürmt und außerdem immerwieder geregnet hat konnte ich es auch schwer glauben, aber schon am frühen Abend ists windstill geworden und plötzlich wars nahezu wolkenlos mit Sonne. 
So schnell kanns besser werden. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## aufgehts (12. Oktober 2012)

letzte wetter info
http://www.meteoblue.com/de_de/wetter/vorhersage/tab/kandel_de_72151/b/pictocast/sday/Sat

also, 
keiner wird von oben nass.............


----------



## Rolf (14. Oktober 2012)

Ergebnisse und Fotos:

http://sckandel.de/news/bike-cup-2012/index.html

Schön wars, vielen Dank an die Organisatoren


----------



## make65 (15. Oktober 2012)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an die Organisatoren!

Super Atmophäre, super nettes Team, freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr!


----------



## a.nienie (15. Oktober 2012)

sehr schöne veranstaltung!
gut organisiert und recht "familiär".

wie man da in 41min hochfahren kann... respekt.

gruss an some.body und die jungs, die uns den trail gezeigt haben.


----------



## some.body (15. Oktober 2012)

Rolf schrieb:


> Ergebnisse und Fotos:
> 
> http://sckandel.de/news/bike-cup-2012/index.html
> 
> Schön wars, vielen Dank an die Organisatoren



Ich stelle den Link zu den Fotos hier mal direkt ein. Auf der SC-Kandel-Seite sind die Sachen nach einiger Zeit oft nicht mehr zu finden  

Danke an Angie fuer die schoenen Fotos und an das ganze Team fuer die tolle Organisation 



a.nienie schrieb:


> sehr schöne veranstaltung!
> gut organisiert und recht "familiär".
> 
> wie man da in 41min hochfahren kann... respekt.
> ...



Wie man da mit dem Singlespeeder in einer super Zeit hochfahren kann ... Respekt 

Gruss zurueck und bis zum naechsten Jahr


----------



## Rolf (15. Oktober 2012)

some.body schrieb:


> Wie man da mit dem Singlespeeder in einer super Zeit hochfahren kann ... Respekt



Da fand ich persönlich beeindruckender, wie er ohne Federung und mit "RennLenker" den Präsident-Thoma-Weg runter gefahren ist


----------



## corfrimor (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen: War wieder einmal eine super Veranstaltung und ein schöner Ausklang für die Rennsaison 2012 

Schade nur, daß ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr zur Siegerehrung konnte 

Was hatte es denn eigentlich mit dem Wiegen auf sich? Das hatte doch sicher mit der diesjährigen Sonderwertung zu tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (15. Oktober 2012)

es gab preise für das höchste systemgewicht.
 @Rolf: danke, jetzt weiss ich auch den namen zum wiesmann.
manchmal vergisst man ja so soziale kleinigkeiten.
habe meiner kollegin noch erklärt, was an einem stahlfully so geil ist


----------



## aufgehts (15. Oktober 2012)

Rolf schrieb:


> Da fand ich persönlich beeindruckender, wie er ohne Federung und mit "RennLenker" den Präsident-Thoma-Weg runter gefahren ist



da haben wir wohl etwas verpasst....

auf dem damenpfad war es jedenfalls ziemlich schmierig,
somit ist unsre private downhill-wertung ausgefallen.

bin dieses jahr mit meinem neuen enduro mitgefahren.
fazit: 
auch 180mm gehen bergauf,
gewinnen dürfen andere.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (15. Oktober 2012)

make65 schrieb:


> Auch von mir vielen Dank an die Organisatoren!
> 
> Super Atmophäre, super nettes Team, freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr!



Hi make65


Jap da schließe ich mich dir voll an. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## some.body (16. Oktober 2012)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Was hatte es denn eigentlich mit dem Wiegen auf sich? Das hatte doch sicher mit der diesjährigen Sonderwertung zu tun!



Es gab eine Sonderwertung fuer das niedrigste und hoechste Systemgewicht (Komplettgewicht Fahrer/in, Rad, Rucksack ... so wie man eben hoch gefahren ist). 
Einen der Sonderpreise (wie immer ein T-Shirt mit Aufdruck) habe ich gewonnen ... mein Rad und Rucksack waren halt arg schwer


----------



## Rolf (16. Oktober 2012)

some.body schrieb:


> ... mein Rad und Rucksack waren halt arg schwer



Meinst Du den Rucksack hinten oder den vorne 

Ich glaube es war der Nemo, der so schwer war


----------



## some.body (16. Oktober 2012)

Rolf schrieb:


> Meinst Du den Rucksack hinten oder den vorne
> 
> Ich glaube es war der Nemo, der so schwer war



Rolf, ein *Ruck*sack ist immer hinten ... auf dem *Ru*e*ck*en!!!
Aber stimmt, Nemo war wohl schuld an meinem hohen Gewicht. Haette ich auch selbst drauf kommen koennen. Aber er (Nemo) wollte unbedingt auch dabei sein


----------



## Rolf (16. Oktober 2012)

some.body schrieb:


> Rolf, ein *Ruck*sack ist immer hinten ... auf dem *Ru*e*ck*en!!!



Entschuldigung, wir Analphabeten haben mit sowas immer Probleme


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (16. Oktober 2012)

Hi some.body



some.body schrieb:


> Aber er (Nemo) wollte unbedingt auch dabei sein



Haja er hat sich sicher besonders schwer gemacht damit du die Wertung mit dem höchsten Systemgewicht gewinnst. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## peter.frisia (15. August 2013)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Karte der Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (15. August 2013)

peter.frisia schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Karte der Strecke?


----------



## Rolf (16. August 2013)

Termin für dieses Jahr: *12 Oktober 2013*

Quelle: http://www.sckandel.de/termineaktivitaeten/terminedessckandel/index.php


----------



## a.nienie (16. August 2013)

vermutlich wieder dabei. war witzig letztes jahr.


----------



## h4wk (16. August 2013)

Vielleicht schaffe ich es dieses Jahr ja sogar mal mitzufahren...  Auch wenn das Torque EX jetzt nicht unbedingt die Racerakete ist


----------



## aufgehts (16. August 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffe ich es dieses Jahr ja sogar mal mitzufahren... :



hi h4wk,

dabeisein ist pflicht.
nicht immer nur in den vogesen rumgondeln.
darfst auch bei der internen abfahrtswertung mitmachen


----------



## h4wk (16. August 2013)

wenn das so ist, bin ich natürlich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (13. September 2013)

Bin auch wieder dabei ... auch bei der "internen Abfahrtswertung" von *aufgehts*. 
Hier das Plakat fuer dieses Jahr. Bis auf das Datum hat sich allerdings nicht viel veraendert


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2013)

damn...


----------



## corfrimor (16. September 2013)

Leider ist das Rennen wieder am gleichen WE wie das Hecklinger Burgrace - und an dem will ich dieses Jahr endlich einmal teilnehmen. Wird dieses Jahr also ausnahmsweise mal nichts mit Kandelcup


----------



## Redshred (28. September 2013)

ist hier einer der Organisatoren des Rennens dabei?


----------



## aufgehts (28. September 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> ist hier einer der Organisatoren des Rennens dabei?



ja,
ich bin mitglied im kandel ski club
und helfe bei der vorbereitung des bike-cups.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (29. September 2013)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Leider ist das Rennen wieder am gleichen WE wie das Hecklinger Burgrace - und an dem will ich dieses Jahr endlich einmal teilnehmen. Wird dieses Jahr also ausnahmsweise mal nichts mit Kandelcup



Hi corfrimor


Tja als Vorbelastung für Hecklingen ist das Kandelrennen konditionell etwas zu heftig. 
Bin auch noch net ganz sicher ob ich wieder am Kandel mitfahre. 

Evtl. schaue ich in Hecklingen zu. 
Welche AK bist du dort ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## corfrimor (30. September 2013)

Hi Schwarzwaldbiker,

ja, als Vorbelastung ist der Kandelcup wohl tatsächlich nix  

Ich starte bei den Senioren 1, bin Jahrgang 1977. 

Wäre nett, wenn Du kommst, dann können wir uns ja mal im Real Life unterhalten 

Warst Du denn gestern auch in Obermünstertal? Ich war am Start, hat Spaß gemacht! Tälercup ist echt 'ne super Rennserie 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. Oktober 2013)

Hi corfrimor




corfrimor schrieb:


> Hi Schwarzwaldbiker,
> 
> ja, als Vorbelastung ist der Kandelcup wohl tatsächlich nix








> Ich starte bei den Senioren 1, bin Jahrgang 1977.


Ahja ok. 



> Wäre nett, wenn Du kommst, dann können wir uns ja mal im Real Life unterhalten



Jap des wäre gut. 



> Warst Du denn gestern auch in Obermünstertal?



Nein es ging leider zeitlich nicht was ziemlich schade war. 



> Ich war am Start, hat Spaß gemacht!


Ahja super. 



> Tälercup ist echt 'ne super Rennserie


Jap. 


viele Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## cännondäler__ (5. Oktober 2013)

@cofrimor:
Ich mach´s dieses Jahr genau andersrum: Nach 3 Jahren Abstinenz endlich wieder beim Bergrennen dabei, dafür beim Burgrace (nur) als Streckenposten. So kommen wir uns in der Ergebnisliste schon nicht in die Quere!
Beide Rennen zu fahren wäre mir aber auch eine Nummer zu heftig.
cännondäler


----------



## aufgehts (13. Oktober 2013)

hier mal die ersten bilder.

https://picasaweb.google.com/111794...authkey=Gv1sRgCNX-j77fzLP66wE&feat=directlink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwatten (22. Oktober 2013)

Mal ne dumme Frage: Ich bin Ende nächster Woche in der Gegend und wollte mal auf den Kandel. Finde ich den Weg, den das Rennen genommen hat? Gibt es irgendwelche Schilder denen ich folgen kann? Oder gibt es einen pfiffigeren Weg, wie ich einfach auf den Kandel komme?
Da ich wahrscheinlich mit dem Hardtail fahre, suche ich keine grossen fahrtechnischen Herrausforderungen, will aber auch nicht über Landstrassen fahren. Auf den Seiten hier (http://map.naturpark-suedschwarzwald.de/?nid=298&itp=MB) sieht alles nach viel Asphalt aus.
Bedankt im vorraus, Schwatten


----------



## aufgehts (22. Oktober 2013)

some.body schrieb:


>



hier die karte.
schilder werden entfernt.
weitere tipps per pin falls du möchtest.


----------



## some.body (23. Oktober 2013)

aufgehts schrieb:


> hier mal die ersten bilder.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/111794...authkey=Gv1sRgCNX-j77fzLP66wE&feat=directlink



Und noch meine Fotos.


----------



## Rolf (9. September 2014)

11 Oktober 2014 

http://sckandel.de/termineaktivitaeten/terminedessckandel/index.php


----------



## corfrimor (9. September 2014)

Sehr gut! Der Saisonhöhepunkt 

Dieses Jahr wieder mit von der Partie


----------



## cännondäler__ (11. September 2014)

Hallo cofrimor,
das hast Du Dir ja wieder prima ausgesucht: Du fährst dieses Jahr wieder mit weil ich nicht mitfahren kann (Verletzung) und Du so einem direkten Duell aus dem Weg gehen kannst; wie letztes Jahr. Na warte, Dich krieg ich noch (remenber 2008!)!
cännondäler


----------



## corfrimor (11. September 2014)

Man muß bei der Auswahl der Rennen eben immer auch taktisch vorgehen!

Aber mal im Ernst: Verletzung? Ich hoffe, nichts schlimmes?

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## some.body (16. September 2014)

Und hier wieder das Plakat fuer dieses Jahr. Alles beim Alten. 



Falls ich mich nicht irgendwie im Orga-Team "verstecken" kann (wie *aufgehts*), werde ich wohl mitfahren.
Weiss gar nicht mehr, welche Verletzung ich letztes Jahr hatte, dass ich nicht mitgefahren bin


----------



## Rolf (20. August 2015)

*10. Oktober 2015*

http://sckandel.de/termineaktivitaeten/terminedessckandel/index.php

Ich bin mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (15. September 2015)

http://www.sckandel.de/pdf/2015/bike-cup-ausschreibung_2015_web.pdf


----------



## some.body (16. September 2015)

Bin dieses Jahr leider nicht dabei, sondern zu der Zeit in Urlaub.


----------



## some.body (16. September 2015)

Hier noch mal das Hoehenprofil und die Karte mit der Strecke:







Falls jemand Interesse am GPS-Track hat, bitte PN an mich.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. September 2015)

Passt nicht ganz hier her, aber es gibt hier sicher Wissende zu meiner Frage:

Kann man in der Nähe vom Hotel Waldgasthof Cafe Altersbach sein Auto abstellen, wenn man dort oben eine Tour beginnen möchte?

Will am Sonntag da hoch fahren und suche für eine Wanderung einen Parkplatz fürs Auto. Ganz hoch will ich mein Auto nicht stellen, da ich meine Rundwanderung nicht oben beginnen möchte, sondern in der Mitte der Tour oben ankommen möchte.

Danke für Unterstützung.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## aufgehts (17. September 2015)

direkt am Cafe Altersbach oder auch 100 meter zuvor kann man parken.
da führt auch der,, damenpfad ,, bis auf den kandel....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. September 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> direkt am Cafe Altersbach oder auch 100 meter zuvor kann man parken.
> da führt auch der,, damenpfad ,, bis auf den kandel....



Herzlichen Dank für die Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (11. Oktober 2015)

Schön wars, wie immer 

Vielen Dank an das Orga-Team des SC-Kandel !


----------



## aufgehts (11. Oktober 2015)

hier die ersten bilder...

https://picasaweb.google.com/111794...authkey=Gv1sRgCJGBrrqkiKmcsQE&feat=directlink


----------



## Rolf (23. September 2016)

08. Oktober 2016


----------



## cännondäler__ (23. September 2016)

Bin dabei! Endlich mal wieder!


----------



## some.body (16. September 2017)

Am 7.10. ist es wieder soweit 

https://sc-kandel.de/17-allgemein/116-sc-kandel-bike-cup-2017.html


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2017)

@herrundmeister ja oder ja?


----------



## aufgehts (16. September 2017)

wer,s noch nicht kennt,
hier der sreckenverlauf...


----------



## herrundmeister (17. September 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> @herrundmeister ja oder ja?



eigentlich gerne, aber 
****STAR CROSS*** MTG Mannheim *

*---Samstag 7.Oktober 2017---*


----------



## a.nienie (17. September 2017)

Freizeitstress.


----------



## some.body (30. September 2018)

Dieses Jahr findet der Kandel-Bike-Cup am Samstag, den 13.10., statt.
Weitere Infos unter https://sc-kandel.de/17-allgemein/160-sc-kandel-bike-cup-2018.html
Bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. September 2019)

Wann findet der KBC dieses Jahr statt? Gruß Dirk


----------



## Rolf (11. September 2019)

Wie immer am 2. Samstag im Oktober:



			Kandel-Bike-Cup - Ski-Club Kandel e.V. Waldkirch
		


12. Oktober 2019


----------



## some.body (27. September 2019)

SC Kandel-Bike-Cup am 12.10.2019 - Ski-Club Kandel e.V. Waldkirch


----------



## some.body (23. September 2020)

Dieses Jahr faellt der Kandel-Bike-Cup leider aus 😞
https://sc-kandel.de/17-allgemein/280-bike-cup-absage-2020.html


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. September 2020)

Hi some.body


Ja, das ist sehr schade,  aber ich habe es schon eine Weile halbwegs befürchtet, bei einem anderen Bergrennen in der weiteren Umgebung ist es genauso. 



some.body schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr faellt der Kandel-Bike-Cup leider aus 😞
> https://sc-kandel.de/17-allgemein/280-bike-cup-absage-2020.html




Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------

